# Hello



## AbsurdKnight (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, I'm new to writing forums period. I recently read How to Write a Damn Good Novel II, which I found really helpful and inspired me to get more serious about my writing. Over the years I've written poems whenever I felt inspired or just need to put emotions and thoughts down on paper. I enjoy writing stories, none of which I have finished except for a couple of short stroes. Right now I am trying to write a novel, but it depends on if I stay committed to it or not whether I'll be able to finish it or not. Thanks for reading this post, and I look forward to future posting. ^_^ Good luck to all y'all as well in writing.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 9, 2007)

Texas callibri, yeah.

You'll write piss for a novel if you can barely finish a short. Just so's ya know, bucko.


----------



## Chris Stevenson (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  I hope you decide on a major project and dig in.  Lots of help and advice around here to bounce ideas off of.

Chris


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Actually, writing a short story and writing a novel are very different!! I cant write short stories either, mainly because I like to write long indepth stories.  It's a totally different discipline to write a novel. I think Short Stories are a hell of a lot harder!


----------



## Baron (Jul 10, 2007)

greetings and welcome to the forum

Rob


----------

